
Asimov’s Foundation to become an HBO series - ColinWright
http://dariopecarov.com/2015/04/18/asimovs-foundation-to-become-an-hbo-series/
======
nemeth88
I think this will have a lot of difficulty remaining faithful to spirit of the
original book series.

The original Foundation Trilogy stories take place across quite a few time
periods. This would require a different cast for each story within the books.
The stories are also focused on dialogue and characterization plays a minor
role. Even the space battles are barely described at all, as the main focus of
the book is on the broad plot lines created by the concept of psychohistory.
There are few female characters and I don't recall any sex in the original
series at all (though there was some in the weaker 4th and 5th novels written
decades later).

If they are going to try to make this into a typical HBO show I'd expect the
main focus to be on the Mule plotline from book 2, the second foundation
plotline from book 3, and then the Trevize plot from books 4 and 5 which seems
most amenable to TV adaptation.

------
imakesnowflakes
First thing that came to my mind. "Oh please. Don't involve Nolans"...

And I open the article and see this

>Add Jonathan Nolan, the mastermind behind Interstellar to this equation, and
your brain might just explode out of excitement.

:(

~~~
virtuabhi
Whats wrong in having Jonathan Nolan?

------
moogly
Hopefully not as much of a sausage fest as the books.

